# training time



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

If it takes you 3 minutes to put a post on the WDF probably more but let's stick with 3 minutes.
If you put 1000 posts on it takes 50 hours, how does this compare to the time you spend training dogs?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ron Gnodde said:


> If it takes you 3 minutes to put a post on the WDF probably more but let's stick with 3 minutes.
> If you put 1000 posts on it takes 50 hours, how does this compare to the time you spend training dogs?


If you eat a doughnut and it takes 3 minutes to do so...


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd really hate to try to figure out how much time I actually spend drinking beer......compound that by the time I spend drinking and eating Cape Cod kettle cooked potato chips.....this is waaaay too much math for me Ron! That's why I leave math alone.


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If you eat a doughnut and it takes 3 minutes to do so...


 You sound like a cop


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, lets go further with your thought process. You have 9 posts, so you must be training all the time.

Show your work. Start with your videos of your 8 week old puppy. No need to place any comments, as it will take you 1 minute and 20 seconds or so to put the video on a new thread. Do that 1000 times.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I would argue that at least some of the time I spend on WDF *IS* training time.

I do not have the resources that many people on this forum have. By resources I mean access to trainers with experience, or money to access them and so on.

Unlike people like Alice that can just go out and train and don't actually need this site unless they want to talk about carpets, drapes and beavers, because they have a dog culture and resources up the yahoo....I need it.

I get lots of great ideas here. It helps me make decisions on things I might like to avoid, or things I might like to try. Things I can aspire to, things that might make me better. It is mostly little things I learn here, but details are important, and I thank those who have taken the time over the years to provide them.

Wasn't it Flinks who said something about whisky and cigars being a big part of dog training? Planning sessions?

Of course I can't count all the time I spend on here as training time.  Some of it is pure unadulterated procrastination. I don't skimp on the dog training though...it is usually my domestic duties that suffer:mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Gnodde said:


> You sound like a cop


Cops no longer eat doughnuts. We refer to them as "power rings". And who doesn't eat dou ----- uhhh power rings.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Gnodde said:


> If it takes you 3 minutes to put a post on the WDF probably more but let's stick with 3 minutes.
> If you put 1000 posts on it takes 50 hours, how does this compare to the time you spend training dogs?


when I have a class in session, it's about 6 hours per day, 5 days a week. If I don't have a class in session, it runs in spurts. I may train a couple of 8 hour days a week, the rest of the time in the office. 

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I get paid very well for being here  Then I go home and train my dogs. I enjoy reading the posts here and there are some great folks. The real question is ... how much time have you spent contemplating how much time others spend here? Couple that with the time you spend here and ummm your dog is sitting out there thinking he is an orphan.


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

When I really break it down. Between two pots of coffee, contemplating numerous dumps, finding places to take those dumps throughout the day and then actual dump time. I figure I have roughly 4-7 minutes a day to train my dogs. But fortunatly I clean myself out with some PBR's at the end of the evening so I can do it all over again the next day\\/....Hey its my system and it works for me! Way better than P90X


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Cops no longer eat doughnuts. We refer to them as "power rings".
> DFrost


 Too funny!\\/


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

this is the only place that I can come to where people will understand my passion for working dogs. My friends, family and colleagues support it but the folks on the wdf share it. It is large sub-culture that can be brought together in one place.

That plus I have a career that is conducive to training many hours a day.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> this is the only place that I can come to where people will understand my passion for working dogs. My friends, family and colleagues support it but the folks on the wdf share it. It is large sub-culture that can be brought together in one place.
> 
> That plus I have a career that is conducive to training many hours a day.


Well said about the passion Will. I get to train on the clock at my winter job, but in the summer, have to find my own time for serious training. At least the days are longer.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Only time I get on here is at work.......  I just made $1.59 in the 3 mins posting this


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

I drive 1 hr 15 min and drop off dog at day-boarding. Pick up in evening, drive another hour to training club. Spend 2 to 2 1/2 hrs there. Drive an hour and a half back home.(so I leave at 6:30 am and get home at 9:30 or 10 pm). I do that twice a week.

plus short training time in evenings on Tues/Weds/Fri and weekends at home.

one yr old GSD imported from Slovakia ... 85 lbs.


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

To answerto Jeff the Guru of the WDF, I breed train and raise my own dogs that's how I make a living, video NO takes to much time and I'm challenged if it comes to electronics.
If my english isn't perfect that's because it's not my native language.
In the morning after taking care of my dogs I have a coffee look at the WDF for something funny, I noticed that's it's a lot of the same people (the 1000 or more class) that go at each other picking everything apart.
I don't think that's what a forum like this is intended for but hey if it rocks your boat. And on the other hand if you manage to get paid while posting on the WDF all the power to you.
I'm just a dutch hick sitting on a mountain side so what do I know.
I tried to put this reply on before but I think my typing speed is to low and I got timed out, that kind of pissed me of because it takes me longer then 3 minutes.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ron Gnodde said:


> You sound like a cop


I am not involved in law enforcement except for when I get caught speeding. You on the other hand are no detective :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As I a member who has posted around 2000 times in the past 5 years here I'm kind of scratching my head on this one . Ron it seems like you may have some valuable knowledge and experiance to bring to this forum and move it in the direction it should go . Instead of just participating by being critical of it how about sharing some of what you have learned throughout the years training and breeding dogs ? So far within just 11 POSTS you have come on here and started to GO AT IT with others here about how and how much they POST . In almost record time you have become what you dislike .


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I also live isolated from any form of training help and facilities, I build all my own training gear and agility equipment, round yards and herding obstacles, and laid my own turfed agility ring which is slowly expanding and learn from reading and DVDS, not ideal but we actually do okay, especially in agility, even though the dogs only experience with full size courses are at trials. Herding the dogs work well on the farm, but trialing is another thing altogether LOL.

So I first joined dog forums to look for tips and advice and read what others were doing. I try and only get involved in threads where I think I can contribute or learn something and usually log on in the evenings or early mornings and try not to get involved anything contraversial unless I feel strongly about the topic.

On my days off I will often train on and off through the day as I have 5 dogs doing herding, agility and obedience, some doing all others just doing one. In very busy periods the dogs training goes out the window, but I put in the effort where I can and I travel to trials a couple of times a month.

Videos arent easy as I have to take them myself and if I do make the effort it is because I am sending it to my dogs breeders who are experienced in herding trials and am looking for their input and advice. So I post them up to get other opinions from other people who work dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> As I a member who has posted around 2000 times in the past 5 years here I'm kind of scratching my head on this one . Ron it seems like you may have some valuable knowledge and experiance to bring to this forum and move it in the direction it should go . Instead of just participating by being critical of it how about sharing some of what you have learned throughout the years training and breeding dogs ? So far within just 11 POSTS you have come on here and started to GO AT IT with others here about how and how much they POST . In almost record time you have become what you dislike .


As I don't do myspace, facebook or any other forum, board, etc, I get on here and see what's going on, at times it's like crack, you get addicted and other times its just facebook in a new forum. If you go back a year ago and look at the TYPE of threads discussed, it was more about working dogs, training, equipment etc. More beneficial in my eyes and more credible as a WDF. 

Ron has stated what others have in just a different manner, and he has also said what others are afraid to say or just don't say.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I stated I'd like to talk more about training and working dogs a few days ago and I've actually participated in a training discussion recently and numerous times on here over the years in those types of discussions . In Ron's 11 posts I think 1 of them deals with training or breeding . The rest is mostly what he's criticizing others about . I'd love to talk about working dogs and dog training with Ron .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> As I a member who has posted around 2000 times in the past 5 years here I'm kind of scratching my head on this one . Ron it seems like you may have some valuable knowledge and experiance to bring to this forum and move it in the direction it should go . Instead of just participating by being critical of it how about sharing some of what you have learned throughout the years training and breeding dogs ? So far within just 11 POSTS you have come on here and started to GO AT IT with others here about how and how much they POST . In almost record time you have become what you dislike .


 
yeah--what you said, jim. except i got ya by about 1000   (of course Ike isn't NEAR Bingo, haha)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> As I don't do myspace, facebook or any other forum, board, etc, I get on here and see what's going on, at times it's like crack, you get addicted and other times its just facebook in a new forum. If you go back a year ago and look at the TYPE of threads discussed, it was more about working dogs, training, equipment etc. More beneficial in my eyes and more credible as a WDF.
> 
> Ron has stated what others have in just a different manner, and he has also said what others are afraid to say or just don't say.


Joby maybe once u get to a certain level of knowledge u don't need places like this anymore, maybe some people have reached their use by date, maybe they've outgrown the WDF, maybe they need to move on. 

nothing wrong with that we are all at different stages of development. if u got nothin left to learn here more power to ya, i'm jealous. i know i still got much to learn, i like my WDF time and get lots out of it, the posts at some point would repeat posts that have already been repeated and repeated again n and u prolly could get most Q's answered by lurking, the fights are kind of more social like and fun though. my goal is to be able to be in a postiton where i could end up contibuting to somone else's development, might never happen, whatever the case will look forward to when i know so much that all this is redundant n a waste of expert time.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This requires many beers ingested by every party involved


Jim Nash said:


> I stated I'd like to talk more about training and working dogs a few days ago and I've actually participated in a training discussion recently and numerous times on here over the years in those types of discussions . In Ron's 11 posts I think 1 of them deals with training or breeding . The rest is mostly what he's criticizing others about . I'd love to talk about working dogs and dog training with Ron .


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This requires many beers ingested by every party involved


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

corrected...



Peter Cavallaro said:


> Jo*D*y maybe once u get to a certain level of knowledge u don't need places like this anymore, maybe some people have reached their use by date, maybe they've outgrown the WDF, maybe they need to move on.
> 
> nothing wrong with that we are all at different stages of development. if u got nothin left to learn here more power to ya, i'm jealous. i know i still got much to learn, i like my WDF time and get lots out of it, the posts at some point would repeat posts that have already been repeated and repeated again n and u prolly could get most Q's answered by lurking, the fights are kind of more social like and fun though. my goal is to be able to be in a postiton where i could end up contibuting to somone else's development, might never happen, whatever the case will look forward to when i know so much that all this is redundant n a waste of expert time.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been ruining hmmm I mean training dogs for years. The thing about this forum is the access to lots of different disciplines from all over the world. I have learned a lot from folks here. Of course there are always going to be douche bags and dipshits. But thats anywhere you go or anything you do lol. I have personally found everyone I have contacted to be more than willing to do anything they could to help. So with all things considered its a cool place. 

Dog people are the most opinionated of any group. Thats just a fact of life. We all have our own way but that shouldn't stop us from exchanging ideas etc.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I would argue that at least some of the time I spend on WDF *IS* training time.
> 
> I do not have the resources that many people on this forum have. By resources I mean access to trainers with experience, or money to access them and so on.
> 
> ...


you forgot the (pubic)Hare and laminated floors woman! get it right 

But let me take a small moment and go into your observation a bit deeper...I taste a hint of resentment in your statement..just because I have the time to train as often as I like does not mean i have the resources to do so.....the resources only come into play 3 times a week for me and the rest is just doing things that I dont actualy need other people for to help me out with so obediance, small article searches, swimming and such...the rest is a 3 times a week thing. 

The reason I come onto the WDF is that first of I can get a laugh and take my mind of everyday things and secondly there are actualy some very intresting topics that come along and some info to be found here that I can put to good use.....I see the WDF as a place for people to wind down and have some fun and discuss some things concerning their dogs....its a good place to be for any of the above mentioned! its always intresting thats for sure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you forgot the (pubic)Hare and laminated floors woman! get it right
> 
> But let me take a small moment and go into your observation a bit deeper...I taste a hint of resentment in your statement..just because I have the time to train as often as I like does not mean i have the resources to do so.....the resources only come into play 3 times a week for me and the rest is just doing things that I dont actualy need other people for to help me out with so obediance, small article searches, swimming and such...the rest is a 3 times a week thing.
> 
> The reason I come onto the WDF is that first of I can get a laugh and take my mind of everyday things and secondly there are actualy some very intresting topics that come along and some info to be found here that I can put to good use.....I see the WDF as a place for people to wind down and have some fun and discuss some things concerning their dogs....its a good place to be for any of the above mentioned! its always intresting thats for sure.


3 times a week is awesome...most people I know its like 1 time a week...


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I am not involved in law enforcement except for when I get caught speeding. You on the other hand are no detective :lol:


 You are so right, take a power ring:lol:


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

The true issue is that there are a lot of forum sharks that lurk around on this board waiting to pounce on every post and topic and tell you what a dumbass you are and how you should do this or that and how weak or nervy or the grip sucks or whatever your dog is not in their eyes. It's like junior high. The majority of "those" folks have a million posts. I think that was the point of this whole thing. 

Frankly I could care less because I train when i want, where I want and with who I want. If I have an issue with my dog I'm sure not going to throw it out(with video) to the whole world to get opinions from everybody with access to a freaking keyboard and an internet connecction. I might as well head on down to petsmart and ruin the dog myself\\/if thats the case

There are truly good folks and topics on this board it's just too bad you have to wade through all the bullshit to find it and them.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

One thing that I've found to be true with just about anything is that you'll never be more informed than the first year or two of your participation, after that it's just about trying to learn something.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> But let me take a small moment and go into your observation a bit deeper...I taste a hint of resentment in your statement..just because I have the time to train as often as I like does not mean i have the resources to do so.....the resources only come into play 3 times a week for me and the rest is just doing things that I dont actualy need other people for to help me out with so obediance, small article searches, swimming and such...the rest is a 3 times a week thing.


It is not resentment...more like jealousy. Not about the beaver stuff though

Having access to a group of experienced people to train with three times a week is A LOT. I spend a lot of time training on my own, and I don't count exercising my dog as training for the most part. It would just be nice to have experienced people close by to work with at times, and lots of things require more than just me.

Being new to the mal for example...just for me go see someone that has a malinois I have to drive a few hundred kms! It is just different here.

I make the best of what I have though. Even if it means training by myself in the dark and snow LOL! 
(don't expect anything exciting here)
http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=MOV05202.mp4


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It is not resentment...more like jealousy. Not about the beaver stuff though
> 
> Having access to a group of experienced people to train with three times a week is A LOT. I spend a lot of time training on my own, and I don't count exercising my dog as training for the most part. It would just be nice to have experienced people close by to work with at times, and lots of things require more than just me.
> 
> ...


 The knowledge is on the forum no question about it, I'm always to late to reply my typing skills are not up to par. One thing is training a dog is like traveling from Amsterdam to Rome there is a lot of roads that get you there.
And for the record my post wasn't ment that serious CANINE LOUNGE!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

haha this is the second thread in as many days that specifically adresses the issue of pointless threads and like the other one it has gone on and on and on - ya'll see the irony here - freakin hillarious.

the next thread i will post about will be about posting threads about threads about threads about posting threads. based on current statistics i predict it will go for 10 pages.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> haha this is the second thread in as many days that specifically adresses the issue of pointless threads and like the other one it has gone on and on and on - ya'll see the irony here - freakin hillarious.
> 
> the next thread i will post about will be about posting threads about threads about threads about posting threads. based on current statistics i predict it will go for 10 pages.


You should post a thread about yourself getting banned, it will be like a Nostradamus thing.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

this is the mandatory 10 characters or more to post


----------

